# at what size do leptosoma cypichromis start to breed



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

at what size do leptosoma cypichromis start to breed. i have a group of seven adults 2-3 inches and they have shown no signs of breeding. the only signs are that the male spreads his fins to show off to the females. will they start breeding soon and if so what are some of the signs i should look out for?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Males must be showing color. Mine started when the males were just over three inches and the females two inches.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

they start at 2 to 2 1/2 inch, well at least them standerd ones. jumbos my take longer around 3 inch to start


----------



## doodlebug-2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'm just a beginner when it comes to Tangs, but I think mine were breeding this morning! They are approximately 2 1/2" long. I did a water change last night and and all of the cyps were swimming back and forth across the tank very quickly. I thought I had stressed them out. This morning I was watching them and the male and a female were in the upper reaches of the center of the tank. She would go up to him and nuzzle his side and he would then turn and chase all the others away. Then he would kind of push on her side and she would quickly turn around and snatch at something in mid-water. Now I can pick her out from all the other females because her jaws look slightly bloated. Even my boyfriend could see the difference. What do you guys think?


----------



## doodlebug-2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'm just a beginner when it comes to Tangs, but I think mine were breeding this morning! They are approximately 2 1/2" long. I did a water change last night and and all of the cyps were swimming back and forth across the tank very quickly. I thought I had stressed them out. This morning I was watching them and the male and a female were in the upper reaches of the center of the tank. She would go up to him and nuzzle his side and he would then turn and chase all the others away. Then he would kind of push on her side and she would quickly turn around and snatch at something in mid-water. Now I can pick her out from all the other females because her jaws look slightly bloated. Even my boyfriend could see the difference. What do you guys think?


----------



## doodlebug-2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, I accidently hit the submit button twice!


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

My cyps are still young too. I cant wait until they start to display and breed! So exciting!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

That sound like breeding - they don't do it on the bottom like other cichlids.
Mine have spawned 4 times since December with one failure. The other batches ranged from 4-6 fry. I think I only have three females.
For those that missed my post back then, here is my mother fish holding eggs, and later, fry.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

can they have like twenty eggs?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

most cyp's will only have a few no more than maybe 12. there eggs are large thats why


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

if the cyps have babies and they are in a species tank, would it be wise to take them out?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I put my fry back in at an inch and they were fine. No guaranties tho'.


----------

